# Goju-Ryu Dojo's in Honolulu



## WOODY_1003 (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi everyone!  Does anyone have any contact information of Goju-Ryu dojo's in the Honolulu are.  Any info would help.



Thanks,
Woody


----------



## chinto (Jul 28, 2007)

WOODY_1003 said:


> Hi everyone! Does anyone have any contact information of Goju-Ryu dojo's in the Honolulu are. Any info would help.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

no i dont. But from what I understand there should be quite a few of them there. I have a friend who grew up there and will ask him if he knows of any.


----------



## chinto (Aug 5, 2007)

hay did my advice end up as any kind of help to you??


----------

